# Coat supplements?



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I feed raw in the morning and Orijen at night. I use biologic vet supplements. http://www.biologicvet.net/ biovites and biofats. Because I have them on great food and raw I don't use much of the supplement but can really tell a difference with show coat by using it. Especially the oil in the dry winter months. Look at their website. I swear by that stuff. I did feed blue buffalo and liked it but found orijen 2 blocks from my house for 4$ more than BB. It is a 6 star food vs 4 or 5 star. Figured it was a good bargain and it is made in my province with local meat etc. I think Innova is quite good. I've never fed it myself. Have you checked out this website? Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble Gives a pretty good run down of chows. It can even make a difference in which flavour of chow you get for meat content etc. I think you are on the right track. Oil would be my only big thing you could add for show coat.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That dog food site isn't updated recently that I could tell. They don't have the Blue Buffalo Lamb and Oatmeal for puppies, just the lamb and brown rice, which they don't even make anymore. hmmm.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My show dog eats Primal raw and lots of fish oil. No need for a multivitamin as his diet provides everything he needs. He eats some Orijen - I think his handler puts some Orijen in a pail in his crate at shows when he is done showing for the day.

My other poodles eat raw too - homemade raw though - with some Primal during the week when I am busy in the AM and cannot supervise for safe eating. Their coat is wonderful and grows very fast too.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I know several breeders (that also show) add Missing Link to the food.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey, CM, where do you find Primal Raw? I went to the site and did a search within 250 miles of Memphis and couldn't find a store. Didn't see a store that carried it in Missouri.


----------

